# A ZDC Wächter der alten Riten



## Alterkrieger (20. Juni 2014)

Hallo zusammen. Wer kennt das nicht: Man sucht einen Raid und findet nichts, weil alle Ausrüstung und Erfahrung vorrausetzen. Viele der Anforderungen sind als Neuling, Wiedereinsteiger oder Spieler mit nicht so viel Zeit unmöglich zu erreichen.

Wir die „Wächter der alten Riten“, beheimatet auf dem Realm Zirkel des Cenarius bauen zur Zeit einen Gildenraid auf. Unser Ziel ist es gemütlich voranzukommen. Wir wollen und dulden kein Geflame und Gehetze, was jedoch nicht heißt, dass wir nicht objektiv nach Fehlern suchen und versuchen diese zu korrigieren. Wir wollen in einer gemütlichen Atmosphäre natürlich so weit wie möglich kommen, wenn etwas jedoch mal nicht Klappen sollte, dann ist das eben so, und keiner versucht dem Anderen die Schuld in die Schuhe(bzw. Stiefel) zu schieben. Wir haben ebenso Verständnis, wenn jemand Real Life bedingt mal ausfällt.
Unser Ziel ist nicht auf Teufel komm raus HC-kills einzufahren und unter den besten mitzumischen, sondern einfach zusammen die Bosse zu legen und das Spiel genießen. Wenn ml ein HC-Boss fällt, freut uns das natürlich, wenn nicht dann ist es eben so und es ist auch Gut.

Unser geplanten Raidzeiten sind Freitag und Dienstags von 20-23 Uhr. Samstags findet ebenfalls ab 20:00 Uhr ein nicht obligatorischer Flex statt, bei dem man Twinks ausrüsten oder einfach mal Spaß haben kann.
Gerne gesehen sin auch Spieler die sich der Gilde anschließen möchten denn das gemeinsame Raiden soll auch in WoD dann weiter gehen.
Wer auf den Zirkel wechseln möchte oder dort bereits Beheimatet ist, kann dies gerne tun. Bitte lest euch davor noch folgendes durch:
http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/forum/topic/9553355440?page=1
*
Für den Raid suchen wir noch Tanks *

Bei Interesse bin ich unter Btag : Saron#2125 zu erreichen.
Falls ich nicht zu erreichen sein sollte könnt ihr euch ebenso bei Frofo#2905 oder Wolfssohn#2529 melden


----------

